# f250 4x4 not working



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

Not sure if this question has ever been asked, but here it goes. I have a 2000 f250. It has the eletronic control for the 4X4 but manual lockers. The light come on, but no 4X4. Im stumped. I hear a relay click and I hear a squeek under the truck, but nothing. My fater in law, who is no expert said the gears are shot, could this be? It drives in 2 wheel fine. I did get stuck the other day and drover her kinda hard, parked it then this. Any ideas?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

no if you hear a solenoid make noise it is the solenoid. the noise under the truck is the transfer case shift motor. I just got in from replacing mine on my 2003 250 5.4


----------



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the same for the V10? Thanks so much, He had me about to rip out the front end.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya it is the same. I would just order a motor and I garantee that is the problem. I got an aftermarket remanufactured motor for $121


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

happened to me last year...its the 4x4 actuator located near the tranny....costs a thousad to fix it tho!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the transfer case motor cost you that much. sorry but they screwed you lol. it cost me $121 and 10 minutes to switch them


----------



## Spitz (Feb 28, 2008)

You have both hubs locked i assume? The first test we always do for a 4x4 truck is, if it shifts into 4x4, do it, then we end up putting it on a lift and see if the front driveshaft turns, if it does, well the transfer case is working fine, if not, then you know where to start.


----------



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks alot, I will see if I can find one. The truck has alot of issues, but when she runs she would push a house over. Its keeping her going thats the fun part.


----------



## Yoohoo42 (Dec 15, 2008)

189 at auto zone. Was that over a thousand in Canadian? LOL,


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Yoohoo42;677951 said:


> 189 at auto zone. Was that over a thousand in Canadian? LOL,


With their dollar dropping like a rock it probably is!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya my motor was $121. work wise mechanical work all i have to do is one exhaust manifold gasket and manifold, head gaskets, and the hubs and 2 transfer case motors. but my truck also has 145k on it also


----------



## SuperDuty (Jan 25, 2006)

This is from one of my reply's about a year ago... 

Well all it's fixed!!! After some panicking last weekend it wound up being the Transfer Case Switch Motor which is located on the transfer case it self. The part cost $188 with a $25 core charge at my local parts place. The whole job took about a half hour to install and then all the codes needed to be cleared before i could operate it as per the warning instructions.

Thanks for everyones input!!!!!!

Here's the part that failed! 
Attached Images

__________________
99 F-250 SD Extra Cab, 8 Ft Miniute Mount


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey guys mine 2004 f250 4x4 is not working when I engage the manual shift on the floor. The hubs are not locked I move forward and it makes a banging noise underneath the truck. Sounds like a slip or a knock I replaced the lock outs with new lock out made by WARN.
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

With the hubs not locked and it is making that much noise you could have a broken transfer-case chain.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Easy fix???? Or does my mechanic get some extra Christmas money.payup


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Tcase chain. That's internal in the case


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

WALKERS;1685582 said:


> Easy fix???? Or does my mechanic get some extra Christmas money.payup


Early Christmas ,

But get it checked out, used T-Cases are not to bad $$ There should be a round tag on the back of it with some #s to tell what it is.
NP271HD ??

Does it make noise in HI and LOW?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Just tried it in High I will try low tomorrow 
Thanks


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

We figured out it was the universal joint in front axle seized up. Will be fixed tomorrow. xysport


----------

